# New to Bow Hunting



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have been rifle hunting my whole life and want to try something different

I have been practicing with a buddy at about 20 yds and getting consistent groups in the kill zone. (We have been shooting a real nice Matthews bow.)

So I may be looking for an entry level bow and I don't know what to look for or what to ask?

Looking for some help on general info for a beginner bow hunter looking for a bow. 

Also, has anyone redone an older compound bow? Changed all components, and had re-painted or done it yourself? 

Thanks


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

My advice would be to figure out how much you want to spend go to a reputable shop tell them how much you want to spend and shoot everthing in your price range. Everyone has there favorites but it all boils down to what feels good to you. With that being said you've been shooting a Mathews so depending on your price you may not find a bow in your range that shoots as well. My first real hunting bow I bought at Academy on clearance for $99, I shot it for two years and thought it was great until one day a buddy brought over his Bowtech and a week later I had a Bowtech in my hand and sold the old Fred Bear from Academy. When I went to buy the Bowtech it took two trips. I would shoot a bow 3 times then move on to the next one and if it felt good I would set it aside. The second trip I shot all the ones I set aside and it came down to a Bowtech Old Glory and the Guardian. I bought the Old Glory because it was a year old and it was cheaper. I killed 2 good bucks with it and a ton of hogs. This past winter I broke down and bought the Guardian I liked it better in the first place. Just dont get caught up in the name brand thing, name brand doesn't mean squat when your sitting up in the tree with a bow that doesn't feel right to you and you dont have confidence in it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230213

Great start here, another 60 bucks and the right clothes your in.

Get his arrow llength.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Profish00 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230213
> 
> Great start here, another 60 bucks an*d the right clothes your in.*
> 
> Get his arrow llength.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like mentioned above shoot as many as u can. Check out Archery talk forum,elite archery forum, 3d archery,strother archery and others a lot of information out there.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck Mark.



ROBOWADER said:


> I have been rifle hunting my whole life and want to try something different
> 
> I have been practicing with a buddy at about 20 yds and getting consistent groups in the kill zone. (We have been shooting a real nice Matthews bow.)
> 
> ...


hwell:

I'm not a lot of help past wishing you well. If you like, I can bring one or two (older compound/& trad.) with me the 13th. If you want to take the time and try them, you can do some comparison.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If you happen to be left handed send me a PM, I have a good bow I may be selling.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your new, Just wait:rotfl:


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Robo,

I was in your shoes for the most part last year. Starting off this year wasn't much easier as I had purchased an entry type bow last May and after shooting it on a weekly basis since, I decided it was needing a few things that I just couldn't do with it.

Here is a link to a post similar to your posted a couple of weeks back, and some great advice, and a good link to some helpful info,
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=228331

Also here is a another somewhat describing what I went through when I purchased mine a month ago. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2221476#post2221476

If you don't read a word of either, the best thing I could offer in advice would be, do not setle on the first bow or name brand you look at or your friend recommends. There are MANY very fine bows out there that won't cost you $1K to get rigged and out the door. Also go to an archery shop or five or six if you can find them. Don't just shop around town, if you head out of town look elsewhere as well. You can always support the hometown store, but you might get different advice or impressions at someplace different.

Good Luck, 
SR


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*another thing to consider*

Just about every REAL Archery shop has trade in's, or consignment bows, barely a year or two old, top of the line models in just about any brand you want, and most are completely rigged and ready to Kill. if you're just starting out, i would highly consider these as well, you could get a lot more bang for your buck this way with an upper end bow in just about all brands. I have several bows and prefer Mathews and Bowtech. Hoyt just never felt right(to me) but i have a Buddy that swears by his Hoyt...go figure..Try your best to NOT get in a hurry when choosing. Good luck with your new Money Pit.....lmao...


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

what gulfcoast said


----------

